# High nitrates 80, Nitrites 2.0, ammonia 0.



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

ok,last Thu I have bought a used 30 g tank w/Topfin 60 and Tetra whisper 40 w/4 Angels.
I thought the guy had it all working, but he seem to have a lot of brown algae scrubbed up beforehand.
I drove over 30 miles 1 way and really wanted a ready-to-go tank,so I took it.
1st day water tested ok since I reused 20 g - but I didn't test nitrates.
he had a 5 lbs bag of gravel in there, I added another 5lbs, 6 lbs coral rocks,5 lbs river rocks.
Later I saw that 1 white Angel has a lot of scales missing,so I threw him out. 3 others are about 4".

I wanted cichlids, so when I saw the new ones in the store next day and got 4 1.5"-2" and 3 small snails for cleaning.
Now my problems started : Nitrates tested 80ppm 18 hrs after adding new fish, nitrite 0.25 ppm.
I went before store closing and got Nitra-Zorb -6 to replace 1 of the filters in TF60. And replaced 10 g w/Prime treated tap water.
Next morning - Nitrate 80 ppm, nitrite 0.25. I did 15 g water change. Vacuumed gravel. Not much difference. I added some salt mix.
THEN I tested my tap water, Nitrates 20 ppm! 
I bought 2 small clown plecos and 1 plant to try to clean up water and debris. 
Also 6 ghost shrimps, only 1 left now.

Tonight Nitrates 80 ppm, Nitrites 2.0. Fish was very active all day, but by early evening seemed stressed - mouth breathing.
I replaced 60% of water : 13 g of distilled&DeerPark water w/Prime + Salt, AND 5 g Brita filtered water. 
Vacuumed gravel- found a lot of food - they can't eat pellets for some reason, I tried crushing them- worked better.
Nitrates 40 ppm, Nitrites 0.25. Fish looks better,normal breathing, will test water in the morning.

I overfeed them. How much should a 1.5-2" fish eat everyday? They have been looking for food in gravel all day long..
I literally need to know number of flakes and pellets b/c my pinch seems to be too big and they eat it for 2 mins and continue looking.
I plan do not feed Mon, buy 4 shrimps Tue and no other food till THu since I am afraid to overfeed them. 
when 2 fish are trying to swallow shrimp, I will feed other fish w/1 pellet?

Also I think I'll take 3 Angels to the store b/c they take up space, so far they are peaceful and afraid of cichlids. Keep?

If nitrates are 80 again,I will do another 50% water change with bottled water. How long will it continue?
I can't look at them stressed. How long it takes for Nitra_Zorb size 6 to work? How much nitrate it can possibly remove?

Should I throw away 1 old filter insert from that aquarium- looks very dark and smells? I just rinsed it.

Also I run 12" bubble strip w/tetra 10 air pump.

Tank 30 g
1 yellow lab 1.5"
2 clown pleco 1.5"
2 "jacobi" 2" (I looked at ID forum, could be something else) 
3 angels 4"
1 small plant spathiphyllum wallissii-umbrella plant
3 nefrite snails

Please, any advice would be appreciated.
Also I want to buy a new filter b/c the motor is noisy. AquaClear 50 power or Aqueon 55/75?
Thank you!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The tank is probably not fully cycled because a lot of the good bacteria that was present in the filters probably died during the transfer. My suggestion would be to purchase a bottled bacteria product and follow the directions since you already have fish in the tank.

For the time being, I recommend that you do daily water changes of 20% using tap water of the correct temperature and a good water conditioner to remove any chlorine or chloramine that your local water company probably adds to the water supply.

Do not buy or add any more fish until you get your water parameters under control. You will be looking for zero ammonia, zero nitrites and 30 ppm nitrates. It will be more difficult to maintain ideal nitrates if your tap water is 20ppm.

You only should feed what your fish can eat in 1 minute, once or twice a day. Remove any excess food that they miss after 10 minutes with a net or siphon hose.

What are the dimensions of your 30G aquarium?


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

30" long, 19" high, 12" deep


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

that's why i wanted to get 4 shrimps, as soon as I see 1 in being swallowed,I'd feed the 3rd fish minimally.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

You refer to bacteria like Seachem Stability or API-Quick Start?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Shrimp and cichlids don't do well together because they will get eaten.

I would upgrade to either an Aquaclear 70 or the Aqueon 75 if you plan on keeping African cichlids but definitely keep one of the old filters in operation until the good bacteria can colonize the new filter. Rinse the dirty filter cartridge in tap water to remove most of the crud but don't worry if the material is still dark looking.

Yes, Seachem Stability or similar bottled bacteria products would help to inoculate your new tank. If you continue to do water changes, you will have to add more product to compensate. Just follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you!
I didn't realize I'd need more starter bac when I add water.
I wanted shrimp as food, they can't eat them fast and I thought 1 per fish would be enough


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't bother with any shrimp whatsoever.

Do not use bottled water for water changes.

You have a very small tank. I would return the Africans and keep only the angels.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

Today was an improvement: Nitrites 0.5ppm, Nitrates 40ppm.
PWC 10g Seachem Stability added : Nitrites 0, Nitrates 20.
I will check everyday and do PWC to keep the same levels.
My Tap water has high Nitrates -20.
Thank you all for your advice !
I do not find angels particularly attractive,sorry, they are too slow and their faces aren't as intelligent as cichlids. 
When this tank will work as a stable system (hopefully with all my fish) for a year, I have the space to buy a 55g or 75g, whatever I can fit into a sedan.
I just didn't want to start w/such a big one 1st time around and fail, besides 50% PWC would be harder.

I only have 3 cichlids and 2 clown plecos and I do not intend to breed them.
I was thinking getting bloodworms: how many a 1.5" fish needs?
I will feed them shrimp if it will reduce the mess b/c I drive by fish store 3/week. I enjoy watching them hunt. 
Also they come to the glass to look at me not like after eating pellets when they continue searching for food.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Bloodworms are a fatty food and should be avoided. If you get a high quality flake or pellet, and feed just a pinch, you'll avoid a mess.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Keep in mind that you must continue with the recommended Stability treatment.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

I know,for additional 7 days and each water change. I'll do whatever it takes.
Will cichlids eat out of hand?
12 hrs after PWC : Nitrates 20 ppm, Nitrites - 0.25 ppm.

An unrelated question : 1 of my angels now got 2nd eye red-she is white w/black vertical stripes through eyes and tail- the seller told me Thu she had 1 red eye
and I saw it myself with one left red eye. Now both are red. IS she getting ill??? She doesn't look sick otherwise.Can't find any info on eye color change.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> An unrelated question : 1 of my angels now got 2nd eye red-she is white w/black vertical stripes through eyes and tail- the seller told me Thu she had 1 red eye
> and I saw it myself with one left red eye. Now both are red. IS she getting ill??? She doesn't look sick otherwise.Can't find any info on eye color change.


I'm having trouble reading this or understanding what you're conveying. The fish could be ill due to water parameters, and showing a red eye? Does the fish have only one eye? Angels and Africans should not be housed together for several reasons. Aggression being one of them.


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion : When I got the white Angelfish w/aquarium, she had 1 red eye: black pupil ,then golden ring,then red ,then border -- all inside 1 left eye,
normal size. The right eye had no red color at all.
Now she has 2 red eyes, so she is symmetrical. How could that change? Some white Angelfish have 2 red eyes, I just don't understand how eye color could change. What would be the reason.

Tomorrow I'm "hooking up" with gravel & plants from a well-established planted tank ! yes!


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

got some plants &snails on WED. Water is good : Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10. I feel relieved.

My Jacobi has 2 small spot of blue color showing right under his gills today. He has a khaki-colored sheen all over. He grew since last Fri when I bought him, 
I didn't expect that. 
His GF is skin-colored w/brown stripes and orange anal fin. They play chase around columns, cute.

Yellow lab got prominent black markings : thick strip on dorsal, lower fins almost all black, she grew too. I wanted to get another yellow, but they all look kind of small. She got into snails, but I think the big ones are still alive - they moved overnight


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

How's the angel fish?


----------



## upo4ka (Dec 7, 2013)

Silver Angel fish is as spunky as ever and chases the other two around the tank during feedings. Thank you for asking, this forum was very helpful and eased my anxiety.
She is pretty, but mean... No more time-outs in the bucket for Angels b/c 
They have been moved !!! into used 50g long 4 ftx12.5"h with 1 x2.5" cichlid peacock who has been chased by male peacock too much, no biting, 
just too much activity for her. He'll miss her and I'll move her back. Now she's got a friend on Fri - same looking, smaller, but braver - they are together
all the time and No chasing.
I added 9x Harlequin Rasboras - to 50g - nobody can catch those 
And 2x 1.5" mixed mbunas from petsmart- those look like Demasoni and act like guard dogs...I'll see about them,I need to train them a bit.
Total in 50 g :
3 angels
2 Jacobfreiburgi or red zebras 
9 Rasboras
2 mbunas

Before adding Rasboras I tried 6 Lyretail Mollies (for Bioload increase only)- big mistake - as they are so messy and ugly and brought Ich - on Dec 25 morning !
I had meds for them, in the bucket they went for 4 days- all cleared up. 50g is in heat+salt treatment till Jan 4th. No signs of parasite on remaining fish , thank G-d.
I caught ICH in 12hrs. Mollies were here for 5 days and left fry ! I caught one after seeing too much interest 2 peacocks were paying a particular corner.
Did 20g PWC last Fri b/c of the mess mollies left - vacuuming alone didn't help.

Now my 30g is working well, no problems, except Yellow lab ate all the ramshorn snails which I got for cleaning (but I don't see algae, just feel some slime). Should I clean this slime weekly??? Did 10g Sat PWC.

I will be moving fish between 50g and 30g when it will look safe, end of Jan.

50g 4ft long will be all cichlids and 2 clown plecos : 2 yellow labs, 3 Jacobi(?), 2 demasoni. I have 3 clay caves, 1 small log,1 huge log, 1 tree, 2 big heavy rocks with holes, coral rocks to divide the territory. I want to buy Tahitian Moon sand for it, but afraid it's messy initially. I'll need 3 days for move. Of course I would want more cichlids but I need to grow these first.
50g has Magnum 350 filter, airstone, 2 heaters, Tetra 60 filter for airflow running daytime b/c it's noisy, airpump 660.

30g : Rasboras +angelfish + 1 Blue-fin Danios + 1 Gold Danio. Rasboras make the tank so lively that I'm OK with Angels staying. Who can I add there? 2 Corys??? 
I'll see how clean it stays first as Angels started to look for food on gravel b/c greedy Mollies would eat everything.
30g has Aqueon 75 and sometimes old Topfin 40 (in preparation for 15g new tank - I want shrimps or fry tank if I need one), 12" airstrip w/lights.


----------

